# W.V.B.A. Bee School Salem, Oregon



## HarryVanderpool

The Willamette Valley Beekeepers Association will hold its annual 3 day Beeschool on February 16th, 21 and 23 at Chemeketa Community College, 4000 Lancaster Dr. Salem Oregon, in building 34, at 7:00 pm sharp.

Sessions include, Beekeeping History, Lifecycle of Honey Bees, Beekeeping Equipment, Safety, Working with Bees, Products of the Hive, Getting Started in Bees, Pest & Diseases, and Nutrition.

The cost for the entire course is $30.00 which includes all materials and membership in the W.V.B.A. for one year.

For further information, or to download a registration form go to www.orsba.org and click on “Beeschools”.

Questions? Email: [email protected] Or call 503-864-3096 or 503-364-3275


----------

